# SS 18.12.21 - Schmidt #2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Schmidt (1874-1939)*

Symphony no. 2

I. Lebhaft 
II. Allegretto con variazioni
III. Finale: Langsam

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll go with the big Romantic Symphony no. 2 of Franz Schmidt. Written and first performed in 1913, Schmidt uses a very large orchestra that includes 5 clarinets and 8 horns. Despite the size of the orchestra and the length of the movements, this symphony sounds concise with each movement blending seamlessly with each of three having some extraordinarily beautiful passages -- and the 2nd movement variations is just a plain joy. Many recordings of the work but I went with the very recent Paavo Jarvi /Frankfurt recording on DG.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

The one symphony that out-Strausses Strauss. So sumptuous and luxurious, stylistically very diverse but with a wealth of musical ideas that still are unmistakably Schmidt's own. Formally it's very original, basically being a giant 50 minutes variation movement with an extended introduction.

It's probably Schmidt's 2nd most succesful symphony, after the elegiac 4th, but I always felt that the 3rd, which is in many aspects the complete opposite of the 2nd, is the most underrated one.

As for recordings of the 2nd, I don't know Paavo Jarvi's version (yet), but daddy Neeme made what was long considered the reference version in Chicago. It's marvellously played and recorded, but I find it a bit on the shallow side, and with some underplayed introspective moments.
The one that got a lot of bad press was Semyon Bychkov's Vienna Phil recording. On paper it should be super-idiomatic and echt-Viennese, and I think to some degree it is. I don't know why it's so hated, it sounds fine to me, more relaxed than Jarvi père, maybe a bit too relaxed.

My favorite version is the one that for some idiotic reason can't be purchased separately. It's the VPO (again), this time in a live performance (1983) under Erich Leinsdorf, only available in a big and expensive Vienna Phil box issued by Andante. Luckily you can listen to it at youtube. Please do, it's marvellous.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am going with this box by Jarvi


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I love this symphony. It's monumentally difficult to play. It's been a while since I've put it on but will do it tomorrow. Maybe twice - first the scrappy VPO recording with Mitropoulos, then the stellar N Jarvi and the CSO. I've heard it played live twice, the VPO at the London Proms several years ago was terrific, but the one performance that should have been recorded for general release was one of the last concerts with Wolfgang Sawallasch in Philadelphia. That was a smokin' hot performance.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> I am going with this box by Jarvi


And I shall join in with the same version


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourite composers. I have two versions of this symphony on CD, the Jarvi, and the Sinaisky on Naxos. I think I'll go with the latter one.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Streaming the Malmö SO/V.Sinaisky one for Naxos right now 

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Listening to Neeme Järvi. Postiviely Straussian!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I do like the Schmidt Symphonies, but absolutely adore No.4, and the three earlier ones do pale in its shadow, sorry. 
That said, I think this is a very fine work. I have three sets, both (!) Jarvis, and the Sinaisky, which as a set has the benefit of some good fillers, so I'll listen to that one.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

My first encounter with Schmidt, must have been 25-30 years ago, was his 3rd, in the only recording that was available back then (I think), Rajter on Opus. Found the cd in a bargain bin. Since the rediscovery of Schmidt's work and the emergence of several complete symphony cycles, the Rayter cycle has been pushed into the background, but let's not forget, Rajter knew the composer personally, so his connection to the music is comparable to that of Walter and Klemperer to Mahler. maybe it's time for a re-evaluation of the Opus cycle?

As for the 2nd, I listend to this one today:






Youtube videos with score are so wonderful, they help you appreciate the complexity of the composition and clarify the form and thematic development. This one uses Sinaisky (very nice, but then again, whoever tackles this symphony will be committed to the music and composer, so there aren't any bad performances) and the handwritten score by Schmidt himself.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Paavo Järvi for me also


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

RobertJTh said:


> My first encounter with Schmidt, must have been 25-30 years ago, was his 3rd, in the only recording that was available back then (I think), Rajter on Opus. Found the cd in a bargain bin. Since the rediscovery of Schmidt's work and the emergence of several complete symphony cycles, the Rayter cycle has been pushed into the background, but let's not forget, Rajter knew the composer personally, so his connection to the music is comparable to that of Walter and Klemperer to Mahler. maybe it's time for a re-evaluation of the Opus cycle?
> 
> As for the 2nd, I listend to this one today:
> 
> ...


Oh yes there are bad performances. Not that the conductor wanted them to be bad, but slovenly playing of the ferociously difficult parts had yielded three pretty bad ones: Mitropoulos with the VPO, Leinsdorf(!) also with the VPO and Milan Horvat with the ORF. All three are crippled by lousy playing and less than great sound. Rajter, despite the 2nd rate orchestra and slow tempos, turns in a relatively decent account.

For the third: 30 years ago there were three recordings available. The Rajter, marred by some orchestral mishaps in the 2nd movement. Then Carl Melles with the ORF in horrible off-the-air sound. The best was Libor Pesek on Supraphon which gave me hope that he might do a complete cycle, but it never happened. As much as I love the 4th - and it is a very, very great work - it's the 3rd that I turn to more and more; a gentler, friendlier work that is so profound once it gets under your skin. Besides the P Jarvi recording, the Fabio Luisi is quite fine and the Sinaisky, too.


----------

